# SAT advice and discusion thread



## fanwuq (Apr 9, 2009)

Finally got back my SAT score from the March 2009 test.
Reading 730
Average
Math 790
Bad, probably one silly mistake
Writing 710
Good.

Not great, but not bad. I guess this is it? Or should I take it again in June?
Anyone else took the SAT this year?


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 9, 2009)

you're 11th right?


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

I took it in febuary, my town has a program where 7th graders can take it pre-high school. I got scores about the same as fanwuq.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 9, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Finally got back my SAT score from the March 2009 test.
> Reading 730
> Average
> Math 790
> ...



Not great? If the SAT is out of 800 for each section, the SATs scores are going to be pretty strong. It won't matter that you missed the perfect score by 170 points. Your SAT score is already in the upper tier, and colleges will be looking at things like your transcripts and essays. So I'd focus on that... well, just presenting yourself in the application. As it's probably too late for you to add any extra-curricular activities to your routine that will change your overall picture...

Talk to a college counselor, but I think they'll pretty much be telling you the same thing. Your SAT is in the upper tier, you need to worry about presenting yourself in the applications. As you can't really change who you are at this point, the only thing is presentation.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 9, 2009)

oh this one girl at my school would've gotten perfect but she forgot to bubble in 10 questions. lol


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 9, 2009)

hey you did really well!
i presented it last year (december) and I got
Critical Reading 650 
Math 770 
Writing 580
haha but in the subject tests (january) I got :
Mathematics Level 2 790 
Physics 710


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 9, 2009)

If you plan to apply to a highly prestigious school you don't want a perfect anyway. A lot of schools are less likely to accept perfect scores because they don't want to give the impression that they only accept people based on test scores. And even if you are applying to a state school on scholarship, 95th percentile is almost always enough to get you the largest scholarship they offer.

But yeah like Tyson said focus on your extra-curriculars, recommendations, and ESSAYS. I can't really stress the importance of making your essays as good as possible, they are really the only thing that is going to set you apart from all the other people with perfect transcripts. Also, difficulty of your courseload is given greater weight than your GPA. Someone with a 3.7 GPA and a difficult schedule has a clear advantage over someone with a 4.0 and an easier schedule.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 9, 2009)

Tyson said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got back my SAT score from the March 2009 test.
> ...



Thanks! What are some good ways to present myself? How should I describe cubing as an extra-curricular activity? I've got some other extra-curricular activities, so I don't think I need anymore of that. I guess probably what I should worry about now are the AP tests and application essays.

Jcuber,
You get these kind of scores in 7th grade? That's pretty crazy. I think I tried a practice test once during middle school and got around 750- 800 for math, but only 500-600 for reading. There was no writing back then.

David,
My GPA is around 3.95 right now, mainly because I'm not doing so well in APUSH and English this year. If I don't mess up anymore, then I guess this should be fine. Took 2 AP classes last year, and 4 this year, and probably I will take 6 next year. Now, the Essay really scares me. I'm not so good at writing essays, and that is reflected in my SAT writing scores and my English class grades.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know you well enough to really answer this question. You probably need to talk with a college counselor who knows you better. But if you write personal essays on cubing, I'm sure we'd all like to read.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 9, 2009)

Tyson said:


> I don't know you well enough to really answer this question. You probably need to talk with a college counselor who knows you better. But if you write personal essays on cubing, I'm sure we'd all like to read.



So cubing would be a good topic for essays? Did anyone write about cubing for his/her essays? It would be interesting to read.
I don't know if I have any great stories to tell about anything.  I'm a boring person.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 9, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know you well enough to really answer this question. You probably need to talk with a college counselor who knows you better. But if you write personal essays on cubing, I'm sure we'd all like to read.
> ...



Well, what topics would be good for you in a college essay again is a very personal choice. I did not write about cubing in my college essay... I did not cube back then. Cubing isn't necessarily about a single story, but likely an essay about cubing would be about the journey of discovery, exploration, and mastery, with a punch-line of 'with hard work, the human mind can truly accomplish anything'.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 9, 2009)

Tyson said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson said:
> ...



Thanks for the advice! Well, I still have a few months to think about it...

Edit: By the way, the SAT essay question was
"Does being ethical make it hard to be successful? Plan and write an essay in which you develop your point of view on this issue. Support your position with reasoning and examples taken from your reading, studies, experience, or observations."
For one paragraph, I wrote about Ville and Rowe claiming the BLD WR without peeking. Ethical and successful.
For another paragraph, I wrote about the Ponzi scheme.
Another random edit:
I just realized that I failed to spell "Bernard Madoff" correctly.  I don't think that affected my score.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 9, 2009)

get some college essay books
Conquering the college admissions essay in 10 steps is pretty good.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't bother re-taking; any score above 2200 is more or less considered in the same "pool".

Also, this forum is more appropriate for this sort of thing:
http://talk.collegeconfidential.com/


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2009)

OH MAN I would have aced that essay. Ethics is where it's at.


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree with Exo.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 9, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



I personally would approach that question differently, but again this is personal so you have to interpret it your way. I would probably focus on the idea of success, that it doesn't require money. And that success comes in many forms, and sometimes being happy and contributing can produce a good fulfilling life, and that can be a type of success in which case ethical dilemmas are much less prevalent.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 9, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Don't bother re-taking; any score above 2200 is more or less considered in the same "pool".
> 
> Also, this forum is more appropriate for this sort of thing:
> http://talk.collegeconfidential.com/



Thanks.

Tyson,
That is a nice approach! Too bad I couldn't think of it in 25 minutes. I actually sat there for over 10 minutes and couldn't think of anything that I feel really answers the question. Finally I started just writing as fast as I can on whatever I can think of.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 9, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Don't bother re-taking; any score above 2200 is more or less considered in the same "pool".
> ...



Lol, I'm a pro 

Well, sadly I had to think about what 'success' meant to me recently when the company I used to work at completely blew up. It's easy to get sucked into a world full of money. Money buys stuff and it's fun to have stuff. But in the end, I know I want to go back to California and be surrounded by my family.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 9, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Don't bother re-taking; any score above 2200 is more or less considered in the same "pool".
> ...



You do realize that what you actually say makes no difference, and they are only grading you on _how_ you present your argument, regardless of the point you try to make( i.e. cohesion, transitions, providing evidence for all claims, etc) The point is to evaluate your writing, not your comprehension of business ethics.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 9, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...



Yeah, very true. I remember when I took the SAT II writing test. Back then, there was a separate SAT for it... I went into the test saying, "Whatever the topic is, I'm writing about the Holocaust." I think the first time I got an 11/12, and the second time I got a 12/12. 

The first topic was... Sometimes people do the right thing for the wrong reasons, or they do the wrong things for the right reasons...

And the second one was "a nail that sticks out gets hit on the head. do you agree or disagree."


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2009)

Ah, vague topics are so much fun


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 9, 2009)

My SAT scores were something like:
Writing: 620
Critical Reading: 570
Math: 680

Total was 1870, so I'm off somewhere...

but i got a 9/12 for the essay that was only 1/2 completed, and it was ALL ABOUT GEORGE CARLIN.

The topic was whether or not actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 9, 2009)

I took my SAT in the middle of my eighth grade year(January 09), just to see If I can get any special summer programs. I got a 550 in math, 450 in reading, and 450 in writing. Kinda bad, but hey, still got like 3 years so study xD


----------



## elfsoflife (Apr 9, 2009)

thats decent , i got approx 740 on each and a 790 on writing and im in 7th grade


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 9, 2009)

pshhh the ACT is better
anyway I got something like 740 math, 730 reading, 660 writing, and I see no reason to take it again.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 9, 2009)

elfsoflife said:


> thats decent , i got approx 740 on each and a 790 on writing and im in 7th grade





elfsoflife said:


> Where is a good place to learn the fridrich method, i'm really really good at looking ahead and can solve a cube blindfolded using beginners method but i can't seem to find a good place to learn fridrich's. Oh yah video tutorials aren't my most favorite things but i use them sometimes.



Yeah. I believe you.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 9, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> elfsoflife said:
> 
> 
> > thats decent , i got approx 740 on each and a 790 on writing and im in 7th grade
> ...



That should go on failblog.org.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 10, 2009)

Haha, BLD with beginner's method. Haha. Also I'm not sure you can even get a 790 on the essay since it's graded out of 12.

I did the 3-part SAT once, and got 2310. I'm going to agree with everyone else that it doesn't really matter if your score is above ~2200, since the only point of the SAT is to demonstrate that you're smart. At that level luck has a lot of effect and college admissions officers know this - someone who scores slightly higher than you might very well not be smarter at all, but just have gotten fewer obscure questions or made fewer careless errors.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 10, 2009)

hmmm...let's see...680 math (fail), 560 writing (fail), 620 CR (fail). Well, what can I say? I don't have much of a future.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 10, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> hmmm...let's see...680 math (fail), 560 writing (fail), 620 CR (fail). Well, what can I say? I don't have much of a future.



According to your Youtube, you are 13, so of course you still have hope. In 3 years, I think you can easily improve at least 100 points per subject.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, when I was 13, I think I scored 710 in math, and 550 in verbal.


----------



## elfsoflife (Apr 10, 2009)

Tyson said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > elfsoflife said:
> ...



just because im smart in school doesn't necessarily mean i'm good at cubing.

School and cubing are two completely different subjects


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 10, 2009)

But your sentence structure, punctuation, spelling, and grammar fails, and yet you attained a score of 790 on the writing portion?


----------



## Tyson (Apr 10, 2009)

elfsoflife said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



You're not good at cubing and you can solve a cube blindfolded with a beginner's method? If you could solve a cube blindfolded with a beginner's method, you would be *THE GREATEST BEGINNER METHOD BLINDFOLD SOLVING CUBER IN THE WORLD!*

Nubile girls: You're the greatest beginner method blindfold solving cuber in the world!

You: I'm the greatest beginner method blindfold solving cuber in the world.

*smug grin*


----------



## elfsoflife (Apr 10, 2009)

BLD is mainly being able to visualize the cube and after using beginners for a while its not that hard to see how the pieces move during each algorithm


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 10, 2009)

elfsoflife said:


> BLD is mainly being able to visualize the cube and after using beginners for a while its not that hard to see how the pieces move during each algorithm



What do you average then?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 10, 2009)

elfsoflife said:


> BLD is mainly being able to visualize the cube and after using beginners for a while its not that hard to see how the pieces move during each algorithm



You have clearly never read anything about blindsolving.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

That doesn't matter if he can solve it using beginner's method BLD


----------



## qqwref (Apr 10, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Nubile girls: You're the greatest beginner method blindfold solving cuber in the world!
> 
> You: I'm the greatest beginner method blindfold solving cuber in the world.
> 
> *smug grin*



LOL



elfsoflife said:


> BLD is mainly being able to visualize the cube and after using beginners for a while its not that hard to see how the pieces move during each algorithm



LOL


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 10, 2009)

elfsoflife said:


> BLD is mainly being able to visualize the cube and after using beginners for a while its not that hard to see how the pieces move during each algorithm


----------



## jcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

FACEPALM FTW!


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 10, 2009)

I got 670 on my SAT math and 650 on Reading. The test didn't have a writing section when I took it.

I wrote my essays on cubing when I applied to college. I also put a short blurb about my cubing on my resume when I applied for jobs after graduating. I don't know whether the cubing part helped or hurt on my college essays, but I can tell you that I will never put anything cubing related on my resume again, ever. I feel that this was not a net positive thing to have on a professional resume, and I do not recommend it. As for college applications I got into 2 of the 3 schools I applied to and I used cubing as a significant part of the theme of my essay on each application.

Chris


----------



## Kian (Apr 10, 2009)

elfsoflife said:


> Where is a good place to learn the fridrich method, i'm really really good at looking ahead and can solve a cube blindfolded using beginners method but i can't seem to find a good place to learn fridrich's. Oh yah video tutorials aren't my most favorite things but i use them sometimes.



That has to be one of my favorite posts of all time.


----------



## moogra (Apr 10, 2009)

Kian said:


> elfsoflife said:
> 
> 
> > Where is a good place to learn the fridrich method, i'm really really good at looking ahead and can solve a cube blindfolded using beginners method but i can't seem to find a good place to learn fridrich's. Oh yah video tutorials aren't my most favorite things but i use them sometimes.
> ...



Well ti wouldn't be that funny if it wasn't in this thread, but I agree.

On topic: Your score is decent (2230). My score was 2180 but I only got 760 in math (fail). If you really want to, you can retake but most people where I live stop at 2250.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 10, 2009)

I got 790 math 650 Reading and 680 Writing. I didn't get into any ivy league schools but I still got to go to the best state school in FL, it turned out to be a blessing in disguise as my interests drastically changed and I switched from a physics major to a religion major. Seeing as how I wanted to go to Caltech or MIT I think I'm fine where I'm at now. 
Also Elfsoflife wins for possessing the most amount of fail in an offtopic thread.


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 11, 2009)

What I find interesting is that people who retake it aren't penalized for doing so if they get a higher / lower score...

Yet another example of the system failing.

I already posted my Nov. 08 scores, no point doing it again, but I should say now that that wasn't a good day; I do not know how to perform well on tests or what the secret is, but I guarantee you if I got used to it that math score would easily be 750, the CR at least 650, and writing, well... let's just say a 600 would be "decent".


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 11, 2009)

The SAT killed my soul. I did pretty bad(Well, on the old scoring system I would have done great!). The ACT was less stressful(and I did better)


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 11, 2009)

My Math scores and CR scores were... meh. I don't like posting them here. 

My writing was, ironically, 760 with an 11/12 essay. But that doesn't really matter because no one cares about the writing part of the SAT.


I'm getting annoyed that school is now more about proving that you are learning instead of just learning. Students go to school to "get good grades" and not to "learn new things."


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 11, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I got 670 on my SAT math and 650 on Reading. The test didn't have a writing section when I took it.



You shall now be known as Grandpa Hardwick 



Lofty said:


> I got 790 math 650 Reading and 680 Writing. I didn't get into any ivy league schools but I still got to go to the best state school in FL, it turned out to be a blessing in disguise as my interests drastically changed and I switched from a physics major to a religion major. Seeing as how I wanted to go to Caltech or MIT I think I'm fine where I'm at now.
> Also Elfsoflife wins for possessing the most amount of fail in an offtopic thread.



I was about to say that the scholarship was probably a plus as well, but a quick Googling revealed that UF doesn't have any automatic merit scholarships. That's unfortunate, because at a lot of schools a 2120 would get you a few thousand each year.


----------



## F.P. (Apr 11, 2009)

Some might be interested in the fact that a few "High-IQ" societies also mention the SAT test when it comes to admission criteria.

So, here is a pretty nice table with which you can compare the SAT and (the necessary) IQ-test scores. 

http://www.iqcomparisonsite.com/criteria.aspx


@MichaelGottlieb:

Where did you take test?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not that old, I was 4 in 1994, so I never took the old test. But my math + critical reading was 1560, maybe I can make it into IQuadrivium XD (Nah, just kidding, I'm not really into high IQ societies. Not much of an academic/intellectual.)

About a month ago I took the TRI52 and got a score of 890 which is apparently 3.2 standard deviations above the mean. According to someone on FFR who seems to be really knowledgeable about IQ, "It's the only one with psychometric value on the internet capable of measuring high IQ. It is incredibly hard (I felt the need to warn you)." Give it a try people


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 12, 2009)

My mother keeps on telling me that all her friends' kids (at least 6 people) applied to 13 colleges. Is that some sort of magic number?

I will not apply to 13, there aren't that many I want to go to and that's just way to much.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 12, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> My mother keeps on telling me that all her friends' kids (at least 6 people) applied to 13 colleges. Is that some sort of magic number?
> [...]



Maybe. Some believe the number is lucky; others, unlucky.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/13_(number)#Unlucky_13


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 12, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> My mother keeps on telling me that all her friends' kids (at least 6 people) applied to 13 colleges. Is that some sort of magic number?
> 
> I will not apply to 13, there aren't that many I want to go to and that's just way to much.



13 is a lot. I don't think you would need to apply to 13 for any reason. My brother only applied to 5 or so. You really shouldn't have to worry about the number you apply to so I think you're ok.


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, I'm not that old, I was 4 in 1994, so I never took the old test. But my math + critical reading was 1560, maybe I can make it into IQuadrivium XD (Nah, just kidding, I'm not really into high IQ societies. Not much of an academic/intellectual.)
> 
> About a month ago I took the TRI52 and got a score of 890 which is apparently 3.2 standard deviations above the mean. According to someone on FFR who seems to be really knowledgeable about IQ, "It's the only one with psychometric value on the internet capable of measuring high IQ. It is incredibly hard (I felt the need to warn you)." Give it a try people



Any idea how many questions there are exactly?
I'm currently trying to figure out number 23, boy it's a toughy


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 12, 2009)

Dene said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'm not that old, I was 4 in 1994, so I never took the old test. But my math + critical reading was 1560, maybe I can make it into IQuadrivium XD (Nah, just kidding, I'm not really into high IQ societies. Not much of an academic/intellectual.)
> ...



Nub Zealander,
I wonder why it's called TRI52.


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh 52? Indeed. Yea I had no idea what the title was meant to be. Darn I'm in for a long night then.


----------



## toast (Apr 12, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, I'm not that old, I was 4 in 1994, so I never took the old test. But my math + critical reading was 1560, maybe I can make it into IQuadrivium XD (Nah, just kidding, I'm not really into high IQ societies. Not much of an academic/intellectual.)
> 
> About a month ago I took the TRI52 and got a score of 890 which is apparently 3.2 standard deviations above the mean. According to someone on FFR who seems to be really knowledgeable about IQ, "It's the only one with psychometric value on the internet capable of measuring high IQ. It is incredibly hard (I felt the need to warn you)." Give it a try people



I took it and got 860, 3 standard deviations above the mean. I'm happy.


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2009)

So I got 930, which put me in the top 99.98. I'm not too happy with that to be perfectly honest :/


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 12, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Nubile girls: You're the greatest beginner method blindfold solving cuber in the world!
> 
> You: I'm the greatest beginner method blindfold solving cuber in the world.
> 
> *smug grin*



LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## blah (Apr 12, 2009)

SAT I: Critical Reading 660, Math 800, Writing 720 (10/2008)
SAT II: Chemistry 800, Math Level 2 800, Physics 800 (11/2008)

And I got rejected by all my colleges, all 8 of them. I guess I can safely conclude that I suck at essays, big time.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 9, 2009)

*SATs*

I am in the 11th grade and I am about to take my first SAT on Saturday. I am a little nervous/worried, and if you guys have any tips or advice for me that would be great and much appreciated.

Also, if you want to post your first time SAT score and then your combined best score you can. I am just interested to see how other people in this community did.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 9, 2009)

Heh. I'm taking it on Saturday, but I'm in 12'th grade.
Basically, the easy q's are in the the beg. of each section, and the hard ones at the end.

Also. Relax when taking it, and have hot cocoa. It helps.


----------



## blah (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11186

It's a good read. Some interesting stuff by Tyson Mao too. And my post (last one in the thread) pretty much shows how little your SAT score matters to colleges.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 9, 2009)

blah said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11186
> 
> It's a good read. Some interesting stuff by Tyson Mao too. And my post (last one in the thread) pretty much shows how little your SAT score matters to colleges.



Oh. Just found out today that I'm a National Merit Scholarship Semifinalist.  Apparently it was announced September 16th, I just got the news too late.

My advice is to study for it 2 months in advance, especially grammar rules, then take it, hope you do well, and never deal with the College Board ever again unless you have some AP tests. My friend who got a 2350 is taking it again this Saturday (his birthday) simply because he got a 760 on math due to one stupid mistake. Crazy. I could probably do quite a bit better on writing and reading now, but I just don't care enough to take it again.

Rest well the night before (rest your hands, no cubing marathons!). Good luck!


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 9, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11186
> ...



Thanks alot for the advice. : That is cool about being a semifinalist, it must have felt really good to have gotten that news.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 9, 2009)

You can take the SAT multiple times. This is your first time, so just relax and do your best. If you don't do well, give it a little more and take it again in a few months. If you do take it again, check your results and see which parts you need to concentrate on more than others. This is what I plan to do, I'll probably take my first one in November.


----------



## skarian (Oct 9, 2009)

im in 9th grade and im going to take it on wednesday


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 9, 2009)

Get up early. Your brain needs time to wake up.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm in the 10th and I'm taking the PSAT the saturday after next.

I just found out today that's it's EIGHT days away, as opposed to the 15 I thought I had. =/

I have not had 2 months to study for this, in fact I haven't studied at all. 2 months ago I didn't even know I was taking it in October, but a few weeks ago I learned the month. I still don't see why I can't wait until the sping- I'll have a ton of time study then!

Yes, it's not as big as the SAT itself, but I still want to give it my all!

Advice? D:


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 9, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I'm in the 10th and I'm taking the PSAT the saturday after next.
> 
> I just found out today that's it's EIGHT days away, as opposed to the 15 I thought I had. =/
> 
> ...



As above, you can take it multiple times so just relax and do your best. Get a good nights sleep, have a good breakfast, etc.


----------



## Kian (Oct 9, 2009)

My best advice for you is this:

Though you may think this is the biggest deal ever, it's really not. You will do more than fine and go to college and it will literally *never matter again*. There are about a billion things that will be a bigger deal in your life, so really don't worry about it. Just take the test. You'll be fine. I hate to see kids worrying so much about it.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm in 8th grade, and I haven't taken an SAT or practiced or anything. I go to a high end private school, and while some kids took the SAT in 7th grade, I decided to enjoy my saturday. Should I regret that decision, and do I need to start studying? (Oh and I dont know if this makes a difference, but in my school, high school begins in 9th grade...)


----------



## Lofty (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh wow, why would you even think of taking it in 8th grade? 
I didn't take it until 11th grade and did decent my first time and did wayyyyy worse all the other times. 
I definitely want to echo what Kian has said. Don't freak out. Your whole life does not depend on this test. Your life is not over if you don't get a perfect score. Study, try your hardest, but don't have a heart attack.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 9, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> I'm in 8th grade, and I haven't taken an SAT or practiced or anything. I go to a high end private school, and while some kids took the SAT in 7th grade, I decided to enjoy my saturday. Should I regret that decision, and do I need to start studying? (Oh and I dont know if this makes a difference, but in my school, high school begins in 9th grade...)



No, there is quite literally no reason at all to even think about the SATs in 8th grade, or ninth grade, or even in tenth grade (or at least the first half of it.) As flawed as it is, the SAT is for the most part a test of general skill, not an information test, so the only studying you really need to do is just getting used to the test. 

Also, just as a general note, I encourage people to check out the ACT. It's become pretty popular in my area in the past couple of years. Most colleges count the ACTs the same as the SAT, so you don't lose anything by not taking the SAT (although there is nothing stopping you from taking and sending both.) A lot of people like the ACT better, and a lot of people, including myself, like the ACT better. Check out both of them when you're at the age where you need to think about these things.

Also, what Kian said. Every college I've visited has said that they care much more about good grades, and the SATs/ACTs don't mean nearly as much.


----------



## msoc14 (Jun 20, 2010)

*June SAT and ACT scores*

Does anyone know when the scores will be posted/sent out? SATs were June 5th and ACTs were June 12th. 

THanks!


----------



## babyle (Jun 20, 2010)

june 24th for the SATs not sure about the ACTs but it should be on their website


----------



## LewisJ (Jun 20, 2010)

June 25th actually, for SAT scores online. June 28th to August 6th for online ACT scores. 

I took both, am trying not to look forward to the dates too much. I feel like I did rather well but I'll have to see the scores to decide if I'm retaking in the fall or just need to do SAT subjects. I felt good about everything except the ACT reading, I did the first two parts rather slowly and was rushed for the last two...


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jun 20, 2010)

I myself took the ACT on the 12th (Finally!). I wizzed through the math pretty well, did good on the English, (didn't finish it though). I did bad on the reading, & did... well... okay on the science... I think I'll get a score from 23 to 25... Just a very rough estimate though.

The only test I was able to get through with time to spare was the math. After doing Calculus, it seemed like 3rd grade math .

I have know a family where the brother got a 35 on the test, & the sister got 36, a perfect score on the ACT!  They each took the ACT & SAT twice.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 20, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> I myself took the ACT on the 12th (Finally!). I wizzed through the math pretty well, did good on the English, (didn't finish it though). I did bad on the reading, & did... well... okay on the science... I think I'll get a score from 23 to 25... Just a very rough estimate though.
> 
> The only test I was able to get through with time to spare was the math. After doing Calculus, it seemed like 3rd grade math .
> 
> I have know a family where the brother got a 35 on the test, & the sister got 36, a perfect score on the ACT!  They each took the ACT & SAT twice.



ACT is a big joke.


----------



## LewisJ (Jun 20, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Me Myself & Pi said:
> 
> 
> > I myself took the ACT on the 12th (Finally!). I wizzed through the math pretty well, did good on the English, (didn't finish it though). I did bad on the reading, & did... well... okay on the science... I think I'll get a score from 23 to 25... Just a very rough estimate though.
> ...



Oh surely it is, that's why it has such a nice even score distribution and why scholarships and admissions committees use its scores so much!


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 20, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Me Myself & Pi said:
> ...



Do you go to a public high school where 90% of students are asian and our average SAT scores are >2000 and average GPA's > 3.8 and we are ranked top 70 in the USA?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 20, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



Well, _that_ certainly makes the ACT a joke. I just don't know why colleges could consider the ACT after that argument.


----------



## LewisJ (Jun 20, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



I go to a public charter school ranked in the top 100 in the US for the last few years by US News & World Report. My school doesn't make average GPAs public because they mean comparatively little next to the average GPAs of any other school because of curriculum and grading variances, and doesn't make SAT scores public because the scores belong to the students, not the school. Seriously, the school you go to doesn't make you awesome.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 20, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > LewisJ said:
> ...



I'm not saying it makes me awesome I'm just saying that standards in different states are very different. Just the curriculum levels show a lot, and colleges take that into account.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 20, 2010)

lol @kid who thinks his school is gonna get him into college because he wants to ride on the achievements of others.

And for the record, ACT and SAT scores do mean a lot, so stop whining. 
The ACT was quite interesting though. Two friends of mine sat next to me and drew male genitalia all over the test. One of them received a 34. Shrug.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> lol @kid who thinks his school is gonna get him into college because he wants to ride on the achievements of others.
> 
> And for the record, ACT and SAT scores do mean a lot, so stop whining.
> The ACT was quite interesting though. Two friends of mine sat next to me and drew male genitalia all over the test. One of them received a 34. Shrug.



Proves how easy the ACT is.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 20, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > lol @kid who thinks his school is gonna get him into college because he wants to ride on the achievements of others.
> ...



No it doesn't. Not at all. This kid is easily one of the most brilliant people at my school. For the sake of his privacy I choose not to say where he's going to school next year, but I will say that it's in the top five on pretty much any "rank the colleges" list. Ivy League level.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 20, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



No offense to you or your friend, but i believe ivy leagues are over rated.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 20, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



The school isn't an ivy league, it's just on par with harvard/yale/princeton.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Just as you quoted, stop riding on the achievements of others.Btw, I am equal in standard to the others at my school.


----------



## LewisJ (Jun 20, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...


Gee, maybe it starts with an S? 



oprah62 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > lol @kid who thinks his school is gonna get him into college because he wants to ride on the achievements of others.
> ...


No. You're being ridiculous. You're trying to hate on the ACT and call it easy to make yourself look awesome, when you're really only looking silly. If it were so easy, you wouldn't bother going out of your way to look cool on an online forum where you can lie about getting whatever score you like.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 20, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > EnterPseudonym said:
> ...



Someone scribbles on a scantron=34/35 is easy is my opinion.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 20, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



34/35 with random scribbling? You opinion must suck then.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 20, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...


Gee, maybe it starts with an S? 

Nope. Regardless though, you have absolutely no idea how standardized testing curves work.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


Oh sorry, I forgot you 5/5 everything. On topic, if the smartest kid in your grade potientally risks his future by scribbling on an "important" test, then he isn't so smart.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 20, 2010)

You really don't know this kid, so why don't you stop talking when his numbers alone prove you wrong?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 20, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



>Implying oprah62 does not understand how standardized testing, college admissions, higher education, or life in general works.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 20, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



Whenever I see you post, I think of this:


Spoiler


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



Creepy


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 20, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Get over it. Now shoo. Your useless posting gets on everyone's nerves. Either lurk moar or gtfo.
Wannabe elitism gets you nowhere.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



I could make an excellent comeback about every single useless comment you post and people perosnally complain to me about, but instead I'm going to be the bigger man and just leave.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 20, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> I could make an excellent comeback about every single useless comment you post and people perosnally complain to me about, but instead I'm going to be the bigger man and just leave.



oprah62
Member

Join Date: *May 2010*
Location: CA
Posts: *342*

Just lol. Just lol.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 20, 2010)

Oprah62: And you thought I was the only one who thought you were annoying... >_>

Remember this?



Message from Oprah62 on YT said:


> I know I have been overposting but *I've recently learned about lurking and how the cubing community only likes useful posts*, so I;ve been trying to tone it done a notch, but otherwise you seem to critize everything I do.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 20, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Firstly, excellent comeback? I'd like to see you try.
Secondly, commenting IS useless unless there is a discussion to be had or a question to be asked. Usually, you do neither of the two. The "1st!"ing has been an inside joke. You'd know that if you LURKED MOAR.
Thirdly, Why would people PERSONALLY complain to you? Nobody looks up to you. You're not in any groups. You're a poser who tries to sell his 12-year-old self as a rockstar when he really is just another noob of the street intending to troll and rages at any point of criticism. I was the same way many moons ago, so I know.
Fourthly, you're backing out of your original fight--leaving is just a way of saying "Fighting with you is useless--nobody's going to win" when the other person has already won. In this case, this "person" is actually a people--the people of Speedsolving.
So, anything to pathetically retort from here?


Spoiler


----------



## msoc14 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok thanks for the dates! Why does the ACT take so much longer to report thier scores?

And yeah, I thought the math, english, and writing were easy, but I'm a slow reader so that wasn't as easy for me. i was just not prepared for the science so I thoguht that was somewhat hard.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 23, 2010)

msoc14 said:


> Ok thanks for the dates! Why does the ACT take so much longer to report thier scores?
> 
> And yeah, I thought the math, english, and writing were easy, but I'm a slow reader so that wasn't as easy for me. i was just not prepared for the science so I thoguht that was somewhat hard.




you have the lowest posts per day I have ever seen.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


You were doing so good until that point.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 23, 2010)

So yeah, walking away from a fight you instigated is just forfeiting without apologizing...


----------



## msoc14 (Jun 24, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> msoc14 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thanks for the dates! Why does the ACT take so much longer to report thier scores?
> ...



haha yeah I like to read things more but I will probably post more things.. maybe?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 24, 2010)

SAT: I got a DNF.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 24, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



Haven't you ever seen this?
http://encyclopediadramatica.com/12_year_old_girls

EDIT: Now he's posing as a YouTube user "SuperCockfag" and is trolling my videos. Psht, weak attempt at trolling.


----------



## Forte (Jun 24, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Spoiler



omg i love this song


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 24, 2010)

Forte said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



I accompanied the Acafellas at my school who sang this. Pianoing this is HARD, MANG. 'Specially when you have short, small, stubby fingers.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 24, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> SAT: I got a DNF.



Erm, what? [I didn't know you were a junior!]


----------



## msoc14 (Jun 24, 2010)

SAT and SAT2 scores are out!! How did everyone do??


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm really really happy with my scores on these =D


----------



## LewisJ (Jun 24, 2010)

CR 680
Math 800
Writing 710

2190....eh. Maybe I should study for the CR and Writing and take it again in the fall....


----------



## msoc14 (Jun 24, 2010)

woah good job LewisJ! Yeah I am too, did anyone take the SAT2 Math and think the first 40 were really easy and the last 10 were really hard?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 24, 2010)

msoc14 said:


> woah good job LewisJ! Yeah I am too, did anyone take the SAT2 Math and think the first 40 were really easy and the last 10 were really hard?



I took the Math2 test and they were all pretty easy...


----------



## msoc14 (Jun 24, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> msoc14 said:
> 
> 
> > woah good job LewisJ! Yeah I am too, did anyone take the SAT2 Math and think the first 40 were really easy and the last 10 were really hard?
> ...



Did you get around 800 then? Because I'm pretty sure I got around 40 right, a couple wrong,a nd omitted around 8, and I got a 720


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 24, 2010)

780 Biology M SAT II

Not bad score. It's funny because I only took two practice tests before the actual test and I got 690 on both of them


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 25, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > SAT: I got a DNF.
> ...



I won't be for a few months  , and I was joking lol.


----------



## LewisJ (Jun 29, 2010)

Checked for my ACT scores tonight. Quite happy.

English 36
Math 36
Reading 30
Science 36
Composite 35


----------



## Vincents (Dec 4, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Which is why I want to get into Berkeley so bad. But whatever, as long as I'm out of state I'll be fine.




Are you applying now? If so, good luck. Your deadline was something like 3 days ago, right?


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 4, 2012)

Vincents said:


> Are you applying now? If so, good luck. Your deadline was something like 3 days ago, right?



I'm applying next year. I'm a junior now. I go to an _extremely_ college prep high school, so we already need to know where we're going to apply.


----------



## Vincents (Dec 4, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> I'm applying next year. I'm a junior now. I go to an _extremely_ college prep high school, so we already need to know where we're going to apply.



I don't know if that sucks or is awesome. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions btw. There's quite a few cubers at Berkeley


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 4, 2012)

Vincents said:


> I don't know if that sucks or is awesome. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions btw. There's quite a few cubers at Berkeley



That + Location + Awesome Engineering Program = Why I want to go. 

Unfortunately, there's nothing too special about me/my school/my town (Gilbert), considering it's so small and there's really nothing outstanding. It looks pathetic to the people from bigger cities. But what can I do? I guess I'll just do the most I can and show my dedication to stuff.


----------



## Vincents (Dec 4, 2012)

Essays are everything, these days. The GPA/SAT only gets you into the "let's read this pile".


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 4, 2012)

Vincents said:


> Essays are everything, these days. The GPA/SAT only gets you into the "let's read this pile".



I'm taking the SAT this March. At least that'll get me into that pile if I do good. I'm rather uneasy about the easy, considering reading/writing has always been my worst subject and I know it has a huge part in the selection process. My previous experience is that as long as you write from your heart, the essay will be better. That's the mindset I've always had. 

But alas, my GPA isn't that outstanding either. I'm comfortable with using cubing as my unique trait, along with my math obsession (even though I'm not in some crazy AP Stat class or anything). I'm more focusing on making my application memorable than crazy GPA/ACT/SAT scores. I've heard that it can do wonders for the admissions.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 4, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> I'm taking the SAT this March. At least that'll get me into that pile if I do *good*.



well*
Just helping you prepare for that SAT 



> My previous experience is that as long as you write from your heart, the essay will be better



Nah, just write something really liberal


----------



## uniacto (Dec 4, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> I'm taking the SAT this March. At least that'll get me into that pile if I do good. I'm rather uneasy about the easy, considering reading/writing has always been my worst subject and I know it has a huge part in the selection process. My previous experience is that as long as you write from your heart, the essay will be better. That's the mindset I've always had.
> 
> But alas, my GPA isn't that outstanding either. I'm comfortable with using cubing as my unique trait, along with my math obsession (even though I'm not in some crazy AP Stat class or anything). I'm more focusing on making my application memorable than crazy GPA/ACT/SAT scores. I've heard that it can do wonders for the admissions.



I've taken the SAT 4 times, including the one a couple days ago. You should focus on the writing part the most, especially the essay. I'm not sure if you've heard of this trick, but you can NOT sit on the fence for the subject you are talking about. Either you choose one side or the other. never in between. Also, be wary of the last section that has only 14 questions in 10 minutes. If you're really excited about leaving, you're gonna get a LOT wrong on that part. Double Check your answers, and you'll be fine.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 4, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> well*
> Just helping you prepare for that SAT



My point exactly. T'was an innocent mistake, though. 
And honestly, what I'd write would be liberal anyway.



uniacto said:


> I've taken the SAT 4 times, including the one a couple days ago. You should focus on the writing part the most, especially the essay. I'm not sure if you've heard of this trick, but you can NOT sit on the fence for the subject you are talking about. Either you choose one side or the other. never in between. Also, be wary of the last section that has only 14 questions in 10 minutes. If you're really excited about leaving, you're gonna get a LOT wrong on that part. Double Check your answers, and you'll be fine.



I have a friend who took the one a couple days ago and he complained about the whole time issue. I'm good at time management, but I can understand the difficulty of those last questions, especially when you consider how long the test is. I'll keep those in mind though. Thank you!


----------



## uniacto (Dec 4, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> My point exactly. T'was an innocent mistake, though.
> And honestly, what I'd write would be liberal anyway.
> 
> 
> ...



For me, the only time issues were the ones for math. But that's just me.  Interestingly enough, that's the part where I scored the best in... haha


----------



## samchoochiu (Dec 4, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> My point exactly. T'was an innocent mistake, though.
> And honestly, what I'd write would be liberal anyway.
> 
> 
> ...



Time should never be an issue when you take the SAT. People who do well on the SAT don't have time pressure unlike the ACT where time is a killer even for the top scorers.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 4, 2012)

uniacto said:


> For me, the only time issues were the ones for math. But that's just me.  Interestingly enough, that's the part where I scored the best in... haha



Just curious, since I know it's time consuming, what is your approach on the CR passages? I can never read them swiftly and critically enough to be efficient. Do you read them once, twice, etc.?


----------



## uvafan (Dec 4, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Just curious, since I know it's time consuming, what is your approach on the CR passages? I can never read them swiftly and critically enough to be efficient. Do you read them once, twice, etc.?



With those, I always go directly to the questions then scan the passage for the answer. By the end, you will have felt like you have read it, and you wouldn't have wasted time reading it the first time, so you'll have more time to check your answers. I don't know what other people do.


----------



## uniacto (Dec 4, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Just curious, since I know it's time consuming, what is your approach on the CR passages? I can never read them swiftly and critically enough to be efficient. Do you read them once, twice, etc.?



mmm. Well, my method is just to read the passage and make sure I understand the gist of it. I do the questions that don't involve the entire passage first. For example, the questions that look like "What was the author trying to communicate in this passage?" I do the other types of questions first and go back on the passage questions last. I'm not sure if it's the most "efficient" method, per say, but I'm a pretty fast reader, and I usually have extra time at the end. 

Basically, understand or at least grasp what the author is trying to say before answering any questions about the passages. 

I think that people usually, just quickly scan the passage before doing questions and refer back to the passage while doing the questions. This is really efficient, but it's not too good for me and the way I read and think. Just find a style that suits you, and stick with it. Don't forget that you can always refer back to the passage to understand a context of a sentence that they're asking about.

Edit: lol, ninja'd


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 4, 2012)

ACT and done =D (I'm a junior as well)



Spoiler



 35



Good luck with the SATs, Austin.

Back OT:
I'm upset that Feliks is ahead of me on the psych sheet.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm taking the SAT in January and March. I'm a junior... This is stressful. :0


----------



## uniacto (Dec 4, 2012)

cuberkid10 said:


> I'm taking the SAT in January and March. I'm a junior... This is stressful. :0



how so?


----------



## emolover (Dec 5, 2012)

uniacto said:


> how so?



What do you mean how is it stressful? It is the test that collages use to determine if you convey an aptitude for collage. 

I am very stressed about the SAT. I had just taken it this past weekend, but that does not alleviate the stress of it because I am very borderline to the collages I am applying to and primarily going to be accepted based on SAT's rather than grades. So I either make it, or I get rejected and be forced to accept a crappy collage like IUPUI or Ballstate.

For you younger highschoolers, don't BS your way through school. It is very detrimental.


----------



## uniacto (Dec 5, 2012)

emolover said:


> What do you mean how is it stressful? It is the test that collages use to determine if you convey an aptitude for collage.
> 
> I am very stressed about the SAT. I had just taken it this past weekend, but that does not alleviate the stress of it because I am very borderline to the collages I am applying to and primarily going to be accepted based on SAT's rather than grades. So I either make it, or I get rejected and be forced to accept a crappy collage like IUPUI or Ballstate.
> 
> For you younger highschoolers, don't BS your way through school. It is very detrimental.



You can always take it more than once. Besides, it just shows how well you respond to test stress. The SAT questions for the math section require just a little bit of function knowledge, probability, and algebra.


----------



## emolover (Dec 5, 2012)

uniacto said:


> You can always take it more than once. Besides, it just shows how well you respond to test stress. The SAT questions for the math section require just a little bit of function knowledge, probability, and algebra.



That may be, but the SAT I just took is the deciding factor for both IU and Purdue.


----------



## uniacto (Dec 5, 2012)

emolover said:


> That may be, but the SAT I just took is the deciding factor for both IU and Purdue.



ah, okay. I hope you did well then


----------



## uniacto (Mar 8, 2013)

annnddd I"m taking the SAT for like the 5th time tomorrow -_- My parents are convinced I won't get into a good university if I don't score at least a 2000.


----------



## emolover (Mar 9, 2013)

uniacto said:


> annnddd I"m taking the SAT for like the 5th time tomorrow -_- My parents are convinced I won't get into a good university if I don't score at least a 2000.



What level is a good university to them?


----------



## uniacto (Mar 9, 2013)

emolover said:


> What level is a good university to them?



University of Washington. They have a nice medical and psychiatry program that I want to get into.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 9, 2013)

uniacto said:


> annnddd I"m taking the SAT for like the 5th time tomorrow -_- My parents are convinced I won't get into a good university if I don't score at least a 2000.



I have to take the SAT again because I didn't get 22xx.... I got 20x0 forgot exact number but I basically did the exact test again and got a 23x0 so my parents are really mad at me because they knew I could've done better. They think I won't get into any universities and have to go to the local community college if I don't get at least 22x0 :fp


----------



## uniacto (Mar 9, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I have to take the SAT again because I didn't get 22xx.... I got 20x0 forgot exact number but I basically did the exact test again and got a 23x0 so my parents are really mad at me because they knew I could've done better. They think I won't get into any universities and have to go to the local community college if I don't get at least 22x0 :fp



that sucks. D: I'd be rejoicing even if I got a flat 2000 xD


----------



## goodatthis (May 22, 2014)

*So who's ready for the SAT scores to come out tomorrow?*

For any of you who took the May 3 SAT, are you excited for the scores to come out? I definitely am haha. What do you think you got?


----------



## Soren333 (May 22, 2014)

PB 64.6


----------

